# Clueless wannabe Snake owner



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello Boys and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen.

Right, I'm Mitch  and I'm 22.

I've always had an interest in snakes and now I've got the urge to become an owner.

I really have no knowledge on care/cost/equipemt/education that I'll need to become an owner, and I'm hoping to find some of that here.

I'm not looking at owning a huge snake, Start small, Been looking on the net and Kingsnakes really have caught my eye. Although I'm very much open to your opinions on what would be a good first snake etc....

So yes any information for someone starting out, from the type of snake, to the tanks required, anything and everything would be greatly appreciated.

Hope you hear back from you all soon.

Mitch <3 x


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Mitch

It's nice to see someone who really wants to know about snake-keeping before actually buying one - well done!

However I reckon you would be better 'googling' care sheets for a few snakes and the n coming back to us if you have any questions. you will probably get a much better response like that: victory:.

Welcome to RFUK I hope you enjoy your visits here:crazy:


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

The most important thing is research. Spend ages looking at care sheets for all different types of snakes, and see which one you would like the most and which you would be able to provide the best care for.

Kings are good, rat snakes, particularly corns are very popular. And also probably the easiest to care for. 


Also go around local rep shops or go to friends that have snakes themselves so you can get an idea of how it is to hold the snake.

Good luck with your search and I hope you can find the snake that is perfect for you.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

These care sheets are really good  Having a quick browse over the King's sheet makes it look nice and easy. I'm sure it's far from that.

I'll definately have a look into it alot more. 

I'm sure my mum would love the idea of me keeping frozen mice in the freezer, ha ha 

Right, off for some more reason. Thanks for the help you 2


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I had no friends to show me how when I started, so all I did was read, read, read (I still do!).
Best thing you can do is read up on what ever snake it is you REALLY want, and then look into what you'll need. Set up a viv ready for the animal and be sure you can get the viv to the right temps, and humidity. etc.

Preperation is half the battle


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

There's a caresheet forum on RFUK  Have a browse in there, and also google  :welcome: to RFUK!!


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

That's why I'm here now finding out instead of charging down a pet shop and grabbing the first snake that takes my fancy.

Why is it's enviroment called a viv? What does viv standfor?


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> That's why I'm here now finding out instead of charging down a pet shop and grabbing the first snake that takes my fancy.
> 
> Why is it's enviroment called a viv? What does viv standfor?


vivarium

wooden homes for snakes with glass sliding panels at the front.

EDIT: not JUST for snakes lol, lizards and things to!


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, some of the vivs online look great.

A nice silver one would go lovely on the desk in my room.

I'm getting ahead of myself, will still be a few months until I can get thing sorted.

When it comes to heating, I've seen on the newbie guide that the person used a heatmat under the plastic container, would this same sort of setup (the heat external from the viv) still work on wood vivs?


----------



## kopiteleachy (Apr 11, 2008)

hi mate. im a newbie snake owner to only just got into it. from what i have researched and found out this is the sort of stuff that you can look in to.

what type of snake?
how big will it grow

what size vivarium? differes for snakes. as tree boas prefer more branches and foliage where as corns and milks as more suited to moving on the ground.

viv setup, with heat mat, thermostat, water bowl, hides, lighting

habitat? what sort of substrate, temp of viv, humidity (different snakes require different types)

if you keep looking around and asking questions, reading books you will soon become an expert. This time last week i knew nothing about milks but now im ready to house my first one.

best of luck
dan


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Cheers for that Dan 

Yeah, size if going to be important, I definately don't want a huge one, at adult hood 2 foot or so would be nice. Just a little cutie to snuggle up with, ha ha 

Good luck with your first one mate x


----------



## kopiteleachy (Apr 11, 2008)

i think you might be struggling to find a snake that is two foot as an adult. 

good starter snakes are kings, milks and corns. 

corns would be cheapest 
milks come in beautiful colours but 
and you like kings of course

all grow in and around 4 foot/ 6foot. For this you would want anything between a 3 foot- 4 foot viv for adults


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SuperSnakes--Important Snake-Keeping Tips, page 1

The Complete Beginners Guide To Keeping Snakes

Reptiles as Pets


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

kopiteleachy said:


> i think you might be struggling to find a snake that is two foot as an adult.
> 
> good starter snakes are kings, milks and corns.
> 
> ...


I just looked at how long these little blighters live for  I guess adult hood is quite a way away.

All this reading is making me really want one now 


Thanks for those links, I'll have my self a good ol' read when I find time, Damn my busy life atm!

x


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

where abouts are you? 

Maybe some people in your area could reccommend some good shops for you to take a look at.


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

hiya mitch.

i have been keeping snakes for a few years now.
you asked about heat mats as an external thing.
personally i have seen conflicting reports. some say mats should go inside as the heat doesn;t pass through the wood too well, others say outside is safer as the snake cant burrow directl onto it and burn them selves.
personally i agree with the latter, for my snakes i have the mat outside to provide a constant temp on a thermostat, and use a light to top up any degrees that miight be missing, and i must say that i have never had any problems maintianing temps, humidity or indeed condition of snake.

as for you first snake.
kings are fine, but they can get to quite a lenght, you might wanna read up on adult sizes, milks are a nice alternative, as they look very similar, but dont grow quite so big, 4ft is common for a milk.

i will always swear bycornsankes, either as first, or for more experienced color mixers, they breed readily, are so hardy and easy to keep, take well to handling, and variatons in colors are almost endless, from the more common oranges and yellows, to rare pinks and purples, again it comes down to what suits you, your space, time, and funds.

the main thing to remeber is that snakes as with all pets require proper care to get the best out of them, so again research is king, it will save you so many problems in the future.

good luck
viz


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Grakky said:


> where abouts are you?
> 
> Maybe some people in your area could reccommend some good shops for you to take a look at.


I'm from Milton Keynes 


Viz, That's for that advice, I am very much in the early stages and will look into everything properly before it even comes to getting to the stage of purchasing a snake. So of the colours are so pretty 

I guess with the mat scenario it's all about having your viv pre-snake and finding which was is best to maintain the tempreture. When you talk about using a lamp to top up the degrees do you just use it periodically when the tempreture (more likely in the winter months) drops below that desired for the breed?

x


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are looking at the costs involved, a classic corn hatchling can be found at around £20. As a hatchling, it will be quite happy in a Contico (if you can find one, they go for around £10), or a RUB (really useful box, similar price), heated by a small heatmat, around £15, controlled by a "matstat" thermostat, around £25. You can use kithen towel, newspaper, etc as a substrate, with a sturdy water bowl and a couple of hides.

As an adult, a 3' viv would be fine, looking at around £75 for a flatpacked one, which you put together yourself, I use bulbs to heat my vivs, in a standard bulb fitting at one end, controlled by a dimming thermostat, around £45 - £55.


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

:welcome1:Start off with a corn snake , really friendly (not aggresive) & pretty low maintence, & dont get to big,also it will help build up your confidence handling snakes, before you know it your be an addict like the rest of us.: victory:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

ian14 said:


> If you are looking at the costs involved, a classic corn hatchling can be found at around £20. As a hatchling, it will be quite happy in a Contico (if you can find one, they go for around £10), or a RUB (really useful box, similar price), heated by a small heatmat, around £15, controlled by a "matstat" thermostat, around £25. You can use kithen towel, newspaper, etc as a substrate, with a sturdy water bowl and a couple of hides.
> 
> As an adult, a 3' viv would be fine, looking at around £75 for a flatpacked one, which you put together yourself, I use bulbs to heat my vivs, in a standard bulb fitting at one end, controlled by a dimming thermostat, around £45 - £55.


Wow, thanks for that  That's very useful indeed  hmmmm, I think I know what I'm treating myself to when I get back from Canada  The colours of these snakes are amazing. These are all really newbie questions, but I'd rather ask than guess. With hatchlings, do they take on variations of colour from their parents? Except for albinos ofcourse, they are "mutants" right? Also, with purchasing hatchlings, Is it best to go through a breeder, or are pet shops just as good?


Taxi, ha ha. Yes, some of you do look like addicts with the amount of numbers some of you have in your sigs. I'm sure there are more costly and dangerous addictions to have 

x


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

just wanna say, mitch you seem to be on the road to a good, healthy snake.

i mean all the questions, the concerns, and the idea of setting your viv "pre - snake"

i think once you've chosen and got what your looking for you wont be running into any problems via neglect

"many respectings to you" :no1:

viz


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

just like to say hope eveything goes well for you and you get your snake. you are well on your way by the looks of it. just a warning once you have one there will always be more!!!


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

vizzyuk said:


> just wanna say, mitch you seem to be on the road to a good, healthy snake.
> 
> i mean all the questions, the concerns, and the idea of setting your viv "pre - snake"
> 
> ...


Cheers Viz 

I just wanna make sure I do it properly. Because I know that if someone picked me up and chucked me in a box I'd wanna be a in a box that's perfect for me.

And just reading through these forums it seems some snakes can be fussy about tempretures and stuff. So I'd rather learn how to control them and stuff because Mr Snakey comes to play.

It won't be for awhile yet, I've got a packed 2 months ahead of me  I'll get everything sorted and then won't be able to find one I like, ha ha!


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

impossible!! there are shapes, sizes and colors to suit all.

my wife was scared of snakes till we got a nice chocolate brown corn with brilliant vivid orange markings, all of a sudden it was like a pair of prada...OMG i can see the skinning knife now!!! 

seriously though these things live for years, and will probably live at home longer than your kids, so it is a commitment, thus you will have ages to build up your set up bit by bit.

once again mate good luck

viz


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

My kids? Hopefully I've got none of them, ha ha 

Some of the colourings are amazing, especially some of the moprhs out there. A nice chrome colour with purple flecks would suit my room perfectly, ha ha 

Best keep an eye on the wife, don't want her hurting your snake


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Mitch

I am a pretty new keeper of snakes and reptiles, I went for my first snake and went for a western hognosed snake, i dont know if it was the best choice for a first snake but wanted somthing different from a corn.

they are good fun snakes and dont grow to long either...

but on the downside they have back throated fangs and apprently mildly venomous


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

chimpy666 said:


> but on the downside they have back throated fangs and apprently mildly venomous


Hey 

Ha ha, apparently? Well go get bitten and report back with your findings  ha ha

I want a snake, now! ha ha

x


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

chimpy666 said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> I am a pretty new keeper of snakes and reptiles, I went for my first snake and went for a western hognosed snake, i dont know if it was the best choice for a first snake but wanted somthing different from a corn.
> 
> ...


They are rear fanged but unless they have a really good chomp you will probably not get caught by the rear fangs. If you do though most peoples reaction is a mild local reaction.



Mitch_Moshi said:


> Hey
> 
> Ha ha, apparently? Well go get bitten and report back with your findings  ha ha
> 
> ...


Hi and :welcome1:. Milton Keynes is a good place to live as there are a fair few people not too far away from you. We used to live in Northants so I know the area. Cornmorphs (Nigel) has loads of corns to temps you with, he is based in Northampton and there are others in and around your area. You should choose the snake you really want but you sound as though you are pretty sensible so I don't think you need to be told that!

Happy researching and I look forward to seeing your future posts when you get your first snake : victory:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

How pretty is this one?










Hmmm, yes Northampton is very close indeed. He he, and yes I'm going to pick something I'm totally happy with  I love black and white together  Ohh I'm excited and I'm so far away from owning one


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

Is that a king ?, looking at the shape of the head , lovely snake thou.:bash:


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> How pretty is this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Skytwin (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like a milk to me but really, I'm clueless at identifying snakes :whistling2:

There's loads of black and white californian kings.
Personally I'm a fan of the striped and dot dashes...


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Frost Anery Motley Corn Snake 

WEll if you search google for that, that is the picture that comes up.

What those words mean, I don't know

x


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Skytwin said:


> Looks like a milk to me but really, I'm clueless at identifying snakes :whistling2:
> 
> There's loads of black and white californian kings.
> Personally I'm a fan of the striped and dot dashes...


That's a beauty!!!!!


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

hey mitch have sent you a pm reply when you can buddy


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Didn't notice that Kieran, I've replied now


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol2:Almost temps me to get back into corn's:lol2:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

TAXI said:


> :lol2:Almost temps me to get back into corn's:lol2:


Ha ha 

How easy is it to find a variation like that?


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Ha ha
> 
> How easy is it to find a variation like that?


Anery corns are fab and easy to get. I have an Anery male called Cornelious and he is great.

Anery is short for Anerythristic it is basically a black albino as it lacks red pigment

Have a look on here Ians Vivarium Reptile Forum : :: Home


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> Anery corns are fab and easy to get. I have an Anery male called Cornelious and he is great.
> 
> Anery is short for Anerythristic it is basically a black albino as it lacks red pigment
> 
> Have a look on here Ians Vivarium Reptile Forum : :: Home


Cornelious, how very corny 

He he he.

So it's a black albino? Wow!


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah had alook at "IAN VIVARIUM" not as good ,as the one in Mitch's picture ask Google how much.:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Hey
> 
> Ha ha, apparently? Well go get bitten and report back with your findings  ha ha
> 
> ...


The way she took her mice today like a rocket, I will probs get bitten when shes older but thank god for tongs aay.

Get a sexy corn, I keep talking myself out of it


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Mitch! :welcome1:

As others have said already; it is really great to see someone doing proper research before jumping in head-first! Me, myself, am new to snakes but, my girlfriend has some experience already, so I have a bit of an advantage there as a newbie, and once I met a rainbow, I knew that was the one for me 

You've obviously seen already how longs herps can live for, and so, you do have to think about that as well. You mightn't be too interested in herps that are pointed at as being "starters" but, if you are seriously dedicated to looking after them in the long-term, and not just reveling in the novelty (and that is not an accusation!), then, you might be best going for what your hearts set upon - within reason of course!


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Looking at the colours of some of these corns I seem pretty set on them. But yes I do see your POV, it's a 15-20 year investment not just a few years then trade it in for a different model.

Don't fear, I will learn all I can before I make a well thought out decision on it 

Question: Herps?

x


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Looking at the colours of some of these corns I seem pretty set on them. But yes I do see your POV, it's a 15-20 year investment not just a few years then trade it in for a different model.
> 
> Don't fear, I will learn all I can before I make a well thought out decision on it
> 
> ...


"Herps"... an abbreviation of "herpetology"... the study/interest in reptiles/amphibians....

Sorry


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

ViRMiN said:


> "Herps"... an abbreviation of "herpetology"... the study/interest in reptiles/amphibians....
> 
> Sorry


Ahhhh, I'm with you now 

Don't apologise 

x


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool! I hope you find the snake for you, mate! x


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

ViRMiN said:


> Cool! I hope you find the snake for you, mate! x


I hope I do too 

I wish I wasn't so busy in the upcoming months, I want to start getting it all sorted now 

x


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> I hope I do too
> 
> I wish I wasn't so busy in the upcoming months, I want to start getting it all sorted now
> 
> x


As they say; all the best things come to those who wait...

BUT.. we all wish it would hurry the :censor: up! :2thumb: x


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

ViRMiN said:


> As they say; all the best things come to those who wait...
> 
> BUT.. we all wish it would hurry the :censor: up! :2thumb: x


Ha ha, 

Well I'm off to Canada in 5 weeks, so won't want to get it before then, I wanna be around when I first get my baby  So will probably start looking into it all seriously then.

Arggg, I need to stop looking at vivs, this'd look well nice in my room 










That's a 24*18*19


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

TAXI said:


> Yeah had alook at "IAN VIVARIUM" not as good ,as the one in Mitch's picture ask Google how much.:whistling2::whistling2:


Tobin Herpetological Available Cornsnake Page

$65


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

you still up looking at snakes lol gd ol boy


----------



## Skytwin (Mar 31, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Tobin Herpetological Available Cornsnake Page
> 
> $65


Love the crimson on that page.

Also, thats a nice viv, where'd you find it?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Penine vivs (sp?)


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Mitch take a trip to crystal palace reptiles in london, they always make my mouth water when looking around there.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

kieran8143 said:


> you still up looking at snakes lol gd ol boy


Ha ha, yep sure was  



Skytwin said:


> Love the crimson on that page.
> 
> Also, thats a nice viv, where'd you find it?


I found it on eBay, think it was like £50 



chimpy666 said:


> Mitch take a trip to crystal palace reptiles in london, they always make my mouth water when looking around there.


I'm actually down in London today  Not anywhere near there though, Some other time it may have to be done 

x


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah i'll go along with that crystal palace reptiles ain't far from me you name it they got it or can get it , have a peak at there site. : victory:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

i have a similar viv to that
it has my royal in at the mo
but i'm swapping it for a 4 x 2 x 2
i prefer the beech box ones
xx


----------



## JS Reptile (Dec 3, 2007)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Ha ha,
> 
> Well I'm off to Canada in 5 weeks, so won't want to get it before then, I wanna be around when I first get my baby  So will probably start looking into it all seriously then.
> 
> ...


IMO go for a wooden viv i have herd bad thinks about the pennine vivs (above) i was told by someone that had one that thay are prone to worping with the humidity/heat making it imposable to get the glass out but others may disagree. good luck with you new snake and :welcome1:to RFUK


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

JS Reptile said:


> IMO go for a wooden viv i have herd bad thinks about the pennine vivs (above) i was told by someone that had one that thay are prone to worping with the humidity/heat making it imposable to get the glass out but others may disagree. good luck with you new snake and :welcome1:to RFUK


Hey  Thanks for the welcome.

Hmmm, I guess I'll have to do some reading into the viv I chose as well, damn I thought this would be easy, ha ha 

x


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

: victory:Got a dam lot of reading to do , goner need that canadian break ah.: victory:


----------



## Magnum0 (Apr 10, 2008)

I havnt read all 6 pages, but here's some input.

This forum classifieds section is great. You will find EVERYTHING you need for all types of reptiles. You will even find some snakes will full set ups, always cheaper than shops.

Corn snakes are the best starter snakes, but this doesnt mean it has to be simple and boring. There's many different morphs for corns. They dont need large vivariums, easy to feed and cheap to buy.
Then theres royal pythons. I bought one of these last week and i love it. Very friendly snakes, dont need large vivariums but they are more fussy at feeding overall than corn snakes (although my royal is a great feeder). They are also a little more pricey than corn snakes. Different morphs will set you back quite a bit compared to corns.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Magnum0 said:


> I havnt read all 6 pages, but here's some input.
> 
> This forum classifieds section is great. You will find EVERYTHING you need for all types of reptiles. You will even find some snakes will full set ups, always cheaper than shops.
> 
> ...


Hey Magnum, 

Thanks for the input 

I've been suggested Royals by a few people, but to be honest I don't think they're for me  I think that's manly down to me falling for a Frost Anery Motley Corn (Check the bottom of page 3). 

But yeah I've still got a ton of stuff to look into, all can change.


And TAXI, My Canada break is going to be busy, no reading time  Although I do have 18 horus of flights for reading 

x


----------



## Magnum0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Before i got my corn, i read this book. Very comprehensive and a good read.
Pick it up on amazon for under a tenner. Amazon.co.uk: Corn Snakes The Comprehensive Owner's Guide (The Herpetocultural Library): Kathy Love,Bill Love: Books


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Magnum0 said:


> Before i got my corn, i read this book. Very comprehensive and a good read.
> Pick it up on amazon for under a tenner. Amazon.co.uk: Corn Snakes The Comprehensive Owner's Guide (The Herpetocultural Library): Kathy Love,Bill Love: Books


That book looks awesome 

Been meaning to restock my "library"  Will definately have a look at that

x


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello guys and girls 

So I'm starting to look for a snake  He he, I'm so excited.

I need to start sorting a viv, is there any harm in putting a hatchling straight into a 3ft viv? Because as I read somewhere in nature they'd be in a LOT bigger enviroment, yes they'd be all nervy and stuff, but if I place a fair few rocks/logs/hides in their it'd be ok, right?

3FT would be perfect for my desk at home.

Also I was thinking about their nighttime, would having them in my bedroom and sometimes turning the light on during the dark/night hours cause any distress for the snake?

x


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

they can hide away if the tanks too big for them. I keep my smaller residents in RUB boxes, which can be kept in the viv until they are big enough, or you could split the viv up with a divider and move it along as it grows up.

When i am working late night and my BD is asleep I drape a towel over the viv not to wake him up, he is a right grouch when he does not get his 12 hours


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

Alright mitch don't put your hatching in 3ft viv your scare the life out of it 'the grest outdoors is big , but hatchling like a nice cosy safe spot , helps them fill secure.The whole switching the light on thing don't worry if it's a day snake it will be curled up in it's hide & if nocto it's up & about anyway.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmmmm, so put it in a little box, let it get all secure, leave it in the viv til it gets the urge to explore and then let it be free, sounds like a plan to me 

12 hours? Wow, wish I were a snake, if I get more than 6 I feel like I've had a good night


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

just store the hatchling box in the viv saves this on space and having tubs all around the desk. when it gets a little bigger set the viv up for it.

oh I ment bearded dragon, my snakes all hide away at night when the lights go out generally around 9pm which is a bonus for me.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

chimpy666 said:


> just store the hatchling box in the viv saves this on space and having tubs all around the desk. when it gets a little bigger set the viv up for it.
> 
> oh I ment bearded dragon, my snakes all hide away at night when the lights go out generally around 9pm which is a bonus for me.


Ahhh, that makes sense, roughly how big should the tub be for the little baba snake?

Corns are active at dawn/dusk right? So hopefully should be tucked away by time I stumble in at 3am, walking into everything possible before passing out on the floor


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I use this size 

Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 5 litre Really Useful Box

5 litre never fails for me. not attractive but hey its only for a couple of months while they grow.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

_£3.97 (inc. VAT)_

_WOAH, bit pricey ain't they? ha ha_

_Bit of kitchen roll as substrate, water dish and a few cardboard boxes as hides, jobs a gooden _

_My mum has loads of them for her crafting bits, I wonder if she'll miss one _


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

thats what I use, but i bought some bulk aspen and now use that

good ol news paper never let me down.


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

: victory:There you go had a right result wait to you start adding 0's on "HA HA"HA ": victory:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

chimpy666 said:


> thats what I use, but i bought some bulk aspen and now use that
> 
> good ol news paper never let me down.


I'm going to use Aspen when I get it into it's big viv, It's all about the aesthetics 

But while settling in I can do it on the cheap side, gives me more time to save for some nice looking extras


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

TAXI said:


> : victory:There you go had a right result wait to you start adding 0's on "HA HA"HA ": victory:


*confused*


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry its my cockney accent ,:whistling2:Result as in £3.95 wait till you start spending hundreds.:whistling2:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahhhh, I'm with you now 

Ohhh Bromley, I had my hair cut there once *random factoid of the day*


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

My house mates from Bromley as well.

wow this is spooky


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

The registered office of the company I work for is also in Bromley.

*hums "The Twilight Zone" music"


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

chimpy666 said:


> My house mates from Bromley as well.
> 
> wow this is spooky


:mf_dribble:WHERE TAKING OVER THE WORLD:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

All roads lead to Bromley!


----------



## joe21 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm also looking into getting my first snake and have been looking into cornsnakes on every website i've found! Lots of reading but it'll be worth it so I can give my future snake the perfect home! But thank you, this post has been a great read and the questions Mitch has been asking are ones that I had  So thank you to everyone i'm learning lots!

Joe


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

joe21 said:


> I'm also looking into getting my first snake and have been looking into cornsnakes on every website i've found! Lots of reading but it'll be worth it so I can give my future snake the perfect home! But thank you, this post has been a great read and the questions Mitch has been asking are ones that I had  So thank you to everyone i'm learning lots!
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe 

We're in the same boat, I just want to make sure I know as much as possible to give my snakey the best quality of life 

I definately feel alot more educated than I did a week ago, and I know there is still a hell load more out there for me to learn.

Good luck with your snake when you get him/her

x


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

*Another Person Looking for their First Snake !*

This is a excellent read, Mitch, you are asking all the questions that i required answers to !

I have been to a local reptile specialist in Northern Ireland and grilled him with questions such as heating, lighting, feeding and size of Vivarium required. I did not realise that they lived for 10-15 years (learn asomething new every day !)

In terms of prices i was quoted 150 for a full 3 foot viv with a baby corn, all accessories and the guys would set it up in the shop for me, they are excellent by the way, know their stuff and are very friendly !

Only problem is just like you i want to go into it with my eyes open and not end up with a poor sick snake, i want to do it properly !

Might order a book off amazon to try and understand more, my nephew is 12 and has had a corn snake for a while, but they have said that the tank smells, is this normal or is it because it is not being cleaned often enough ?

I love beardies as well but i think that lizards may be a difficult introduction :lol2:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I dont think beardies are too steep a curve to learn with, there is LOADS out there about them I went in pretty blind into buying mine, but I asked tons of questions and looked at laods of caresheets and bought the bearded dragon manual which is an amazing read.

Beardies can just be plain fussy buggers when it comes to eating sometimes but they love human company and love to be played with.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Might order a book off amazon to try and understand more, my nephew is 12 and has had a corn snake for a while, but they have said that the tank smells, is this normal or is it because it is not being cleaned often enough ?


Someone suggested a book a few pages back, it looks really good, going to order mine in a day or 2, whenever I can be bothered to get on Amazon 

But yes, there's so much to learn, just wanna learn it all and get on with getting a snakey x


----------



## Skytwin (Mar 31, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Might order a book off amazon to try and understand more, my nephew is 12 and has had a corn snake for a while, but they have said that the tank smells, is this normal or is it because it is not being cleaned often enough ?


I can't speak for all snakes as I only own a king but mine rarely smells. If it smells then I know there's some cleaning to be done but generally I'm spot checking it every day for general snake waste.

As long as you keep things clean then in all likelyhood it won't smell.


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

Skytwin said:


> I can't speak for all snakes as I only own a king but mine rarely smells. If it smells then I know there's some cleaning to be done but generally I'm spot checking it every day for general snake waste.
> 
> As long as you keep things clean then in all likelyhood it won't smell.


: victory:Spot on: victory:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

I read that as REALLY smells, not rarely.

I'm such a dunce!


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Cleaning everyday is good practise cos they do poop at random times, and after a big meal thats a lot of poop.

even better when you change them and the head back in do a poop and look back at you as if to say HA! I WIN


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

This is a bit random, But do you need to bath/wash the snake?

Or will it do itself in its water dish?

x


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

U can bath snakes, there are loads of people on the forum who bath their snakes from what I have read it can aid pooping loosen the bowels and they can rehydrate from the water, I bathed my hoggie once when she had a bad shed and it was just to remove it.

I guess its a personal choice, alot of the bigger snakes have their own dunk tanks anyway in the vivs to bath and poop and shed.


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah thats true about bigger snakes depends what type of climate they com from my bloods live in paddy fields & marshes in the wild so they spend 1/2 there time in the water alway's pooing in it'


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

So snakes are like babies, they eat, they sleep and they poop?


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

:mf_dribble:Yeah babies with teeth:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

He he, their bites don't hurt much though, right?

Ohh, you got a PM mate


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> He he, their bites don't hurt much though, right?


When my brother had his corn snake he (the snake!!) bit me alot and it didnt hurt much but I wouldnt say its the nicest of feelings, bit like getting bit by a dog with puppy teeth except they have better grip lol


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

That's good, I've got a high pain threshold, I guess it's the suprise that gets you if you get a bitey one


----------



## Skytwin (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, its the suprise that, for me, really makes me go a little wobbly :lol2:
I got bit 4 times last week by my cali, 3 of them in the space of about 1 minute. She bites but doesn't hold on, more a kinda "go away" message. Doesn't hurt but definitely makes my heart pount a little quicker. Only young so hopefully she'll grow out of it.

My one tip though, if you have your hands in the viv, always make sure you know where it is. Bite number 4 was through my own stupidity and her speed :blush:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Aren't Cali Kings prone to being a bit bitey when they're young? Sure I've read that around here somewhere. Hope it calms down 

But yes I'll make sure I know where it is all the time.

OMG, I might be putting a deposit on a "Hurricane Anery Motley Corn" on Friday. Good old Patrick getting them over from the US

x


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mitch try getting bit by a 3 1/2 foot bosc monitor on the nose, lunged at me it did, now that hurts! especially when he wudn't let go.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Mitch try getting bit by a 3 1/2 foot bosc monitor on the nose, lunged at me it did, now that hurts! especially when he wudn't let go.


OUCH!!

Bosc Monitors look like they could take a nice bite!

Hope no permanent damage happened  Atleast you're more careful now, right?

x


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

I just ordered my snake  x


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

:mf_dribblelease tell me it,s a 20ft retic:lol2:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

20ft Green anaconda  Apparently it's a bit bitey, but I think I'll be able to tame it


----------



## jessu (Mar 27, 2008)

Thats awesome...you must be so excited!

Im in the process of researching corns too and hoping to get one over the summer once im all set up - want to make sure i know enough before getting one but its so hard waiting!

you'll have to sit some pics up when you get it: victory:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> 20ft Green anaconda  Apparently it's a bit bitey, but I think I'll be able to tame it


:rotfl:I did :eek4: before I read your new signature! Hahaha!


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

So what did u get & when u picking up:crazy:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

TAXI said:


> So what did u get & when u picking up:crazy:


Soon to be new snake owner ( Hurricane Anery Motley Corn on order. ETA Sept 08 )


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

TAXI said:


> So what did u get & when u picking up:crazy:


Check my sig 


Jess, Mine won't be here for awhile, so plenty of time for me to obtain and research, research, research  I know enough to feel confident I can own one, now just gotta work on the finer points.


Ha ha, VirMin I've met one in real lfe (Only a little 9 footer, it used to be 12ft but a caymen had bitten his tail off) and well yeah it was a beast! No thanks, I'll stick to a corn


----------



## jessu (Mar 27, 2008)

The hurricane anery motley is beauiful!

im particularly in love with the blue motley at the mo :flrt:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

jessu said:


> The hurricane anery motley is beauiful!
> 
> im particularly in love with the blue motley at the mo :flrt:


Got a picture?

x


----------



## jessu (Mar 27, 2008)

best pic i could find....correct me if im wrong!


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Ohhh, that's a pretty colour 

I couldn't correct you, I hardly know what I'm talking about myself.

I just know that the picture of the hurricane I've found i beautiful x


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

The conda would have made for a good _steep_ learning curve 

Nice choice in snake tho, soon to be in the Herp addicts annon clinic


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

chimpy666 said:


> The conda would have made for a good _steep_ learning curve
> 
> Nice choice in snake tho, soon to be in the Herp addicts annon clinic


A curve? I was thinking more on along the theory of a learning verticle line 

Ha ha, No doubt, I'm currently trawling eBay for some Self Control, as of yet I haven't found any, he he

x


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

Mitch don't u ever sleep or work , i'll be asking u for advice soon.
"HA HA":Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

TAXI said:


> Mitch don't u ever sleep or work , i'll be asking u for advice soon.
> "HA HA":Na_Na_Na_Na:


I was beginning to wonder that myself !!!! :roll2:

Mitch you do ask good questions though !


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

I sleep usually 1am-7am

And hmm, yeah I don't work much, ha ha, well I do, I'm just highly efficient so I have time to sit around and ask the awesome questions.

He he, I could so advise some people, I have a great ability of retaining information 

x


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

your just getting your post count up arnt you, i know your style 


Yeh good questions tho, this thread has been pretty well answered, better than some of the stuff you see on the forum "Can I keep my bosc in a plastic tub"


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Ha ha, Yup, But doesn't every guy like having a big .................... postcount?

Ha ha, Some of the questions people ask are foolish, I feel sorry for the experienced people out there.

I've been here a week and already I'm sick of the "Can you keep 2 corns in 1 viv" quesiton


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> I've been here a week and already I'm sick of the "Can you keep 2 corns in 1 viv" quesiton


:mf_dribble:Well can yah:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

TAXI said:


> :mf_dribble:Well can yah:mf_dribble:


Ofcorse u c4n.

1 k3p 7 anycondars in a 3ft t4nk 4nd dey lvd 1t!


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

:mf_dribble:Look's like a math's question:mf_dribble:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Ofcorse u c4n.
> 
> 1 k3p 7 anycondars in a 3ft t4nk 4nd dey lvd 1t!



Yh!! months of food with 7 of 'em : victory: :crazy: lol

Edit - I think alot of the reason of people asking them is because of pet shops keeping them together...


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

TAXI said:


> :mf_dribble:Look's like a math's question:mf_dribble:


Ha ha 

If Matthew puts a fully grown Anaconda around his neck which produces roughly 900PSI, How long will it take until Matthews head explodes?

If I still did maths and had a question like that I'd wee a bit


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Yh!! months of food with 7 of 'em : victory: :crazy: lol
> 
> Edit - I think alot of the reason of people asking them is because of pet shops keeping them together...


I wish you could just slap people and be like "The search function is there for a reason"


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> I wish you could just slap people and be like "The search function is there for a reason"



Me and my friends were saying that the other day..but its people who have atitude like "I hate you because you gave me info" that are the problem...days later you hear them talking about the animal being dead :bash:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

I know, Some people ask questions, but aren't willing to accept the answers, and still feel that they know better.

I'm totally clueless, and well I'd rather take the word of someone that has snakes of their own over someone that "read on the internetz that it's ok to do it"


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> I'm totally clueless, and well I'd rather take the word of someone that has snakes of their own over someone that "read on the internetz that it's ok to do it"


Good Good :no1:
my parents had snakes before I was born so I grew up around them luckily and didnt need to go through the conflicting info from the internet


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

I seem to have a pretty solid idea of what I'm doing now, just wish time would fly now so I could get everything sorted


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> I seem to have a pretty solid idea of what I'm doing now, just wish time would fly now so I could get everything sorted


Nice to see some people care about being prepared!
By the time the time comes to get your snake it will seem like there is a million and one things to do anyway lol


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

:crazy:If Matthew did that he deserves to get his fu:censor:king head ripped off great GCSE question:crazy:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

I like to be prepared in anything I do.  And when somethings life is on the line, all the more reason to be prepared!


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

TAXI said:


> :crazy:If Matthew did that he deserves to get his fu:censor:king head ripped off great GCSE question:crazy:


OMG, I've got a brilliant e-mail sent to me a few days ago. Contains classics like this:


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol2:Now that's good :lol2: I'm now trying to explain to my 3yr old why daddies smiling:lol2:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Awwww, 3 year old, how cute


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> OMG, I've got a brilliant e-mail sent to me a few days ago. Contains classics like this:



:bash:








:Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: 
hehehehe


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Ha ha ha, Nice edit


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

:whistling2:"Love for Lizards ", where u live a wild life sanctuary:whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

TAXI said:


> :whistling2:"Love for Lizards ", where u live a wild life sanctuary:whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Seems like it sometimes! :crazy:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

That is a might impressive amoutn of animals.

I used to have a Ferret, It was called Fidget!

It was claustraphobic though, wouldn't go down rabbit holes, silly things

x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> That is a might impressive amoutn of animals.
> 
> I used to have a Ferret, It was called Fidget!
> 
> ...


:lol2: 

Most of ours dont hunt given the chance anyway - only one little girl, Buffy (other wise know as the "bitch" ) will but she eats the rabbit rather then bolting it, and we are standing around for half an hour waiting for her to get out. bless her lol 
we got too many animals really but I cant bring myself to rehome them they are family :flrt: .


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Awwwww.

When we used to go out hunting we had a few that were pros.

It was so annoying though to think you've got every entrance/exit to the warren covered, to see this rabbit, shortly followed by a ferret racing across the field because you missed a bolt hole hidden in a bush!

x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Awwwww.
> 
> When we used to go out hunting we had a few that were pros.
> 
> ...


I know!! lol we would be searching for hours looking for Gimdli, in the end we had to buy a creance (training line for the birds of prey) to attach to his collar coz we couldnt keep risking him running away (yeh, the feilds were fenced in, but 30 acres isnt a nice place to lose a fert especially when he has the brains of a plank and attention span of a gold fish :blush: )
xx


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Awwwwww, poor thing.

But yes, It's not fun trying to find a lost ferret, especially if the grass is even remotely long.

Luckily my nans dog could find them most the time. That is one thing about ferrets, they smell, ha ha


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> That is one thing about ferrets, they smell, ha ha


Naww not if they are neutered...well they dont smell half as bad, they have a smell to them but I dont find it unbearable :whistling2: smells better then the owls aswell lol 
x


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Ha ha, Are owls stinky animals then?

Or is it just their *tries to think of where a owl lives, damn I hate mental block* that smells?

x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Ha ha, Are owls stinky animals then?
> 
> Or is it just their *tries to think of where a owl lives, damn I hate mental block* that smells?
> 
> x


They have* a smell too them - not a very nice one at that but its tolerateable (is that even a word? if not I just made it a word) and they're "pellets" arnt very nice either lol


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Ha ha, yeah I used to find owl pellets in my nans garden, yay for rodent skeletons

x


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi mitch did you put down your deposit yet, i'm sure you are excited now !


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Sprocket 

Yeah I sent the deposit yesterday, so should be with Patrick on Monday 

wohooo, celebrate good times 

x


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

is that deposit for the viv?


the first step in the addiction is deposits , when you see a snake in a store and the firts thing you say is "can I put down a deposit on that" without even thinking about it


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Noo.

The deposit was on a snake 

x


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

good show!! :no1:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh yes 

I've got a question actually.

Heat Mats, Should they cover the complete "depth" of the viv, so that it runs from glass to back, and roughly 1/3rd of the length of the viv.

So in a 36"x18"x18" viv, is a 12"x18" the desired size?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

My brothers and dads corn snakes mat did cover the depth of the tank but the tank had an extension done so it left about 4" uncovered, after we got a new heat mat that is. His snake would lie half on it and half off it though. I dont think it would matter as long as it covered the 1/3 of the tank.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahhh, okie dokie 

Cheers for that!

x


----------



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

Snake Care


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I put mine 2 thirds of the way and it still has enough to have a cooler side to escape the heat, I tend to use bulbs for heating my hoggie have it on a desk lamp with a 100w bulb


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm trying to think about lighting for my viv.

Where it'll be it's not going to get much sunlight, would it be worth having a UV bulb in there, for viewing as well as the benefit of the snake


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nah uv is not necessary from from what I have read for corns, you can get a Blue night light blub alot of companys do them for viewing purposes


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh yay, yet more to read into  x


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol2:AND YOUR CHOOSEN SUBJECT IS ?


CORN SNAKE'S:lol2:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

ha ha ha 

I could so boss that subject!


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Wohooo, deposit has been confirmed, just like a million days to go!


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

whaahey!!

Thought it had been a quiet day, not seen mitch on the forums! hehe

those days will fly by.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Ha ha, been actually doing work today, lol


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I am ment to be "revising" for my 3rd year exams....its a seen paper and I keep writing stuff out over and over the forum keeps me sane when I get bored.


Good going on the snake, just wait for the fun of buying all the toys to go with it, no better thrill then setting it all up..well....in a pet sence


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol2: MITCH WORKING:lol2: what yah studying Chimpy.


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I am studying internet Technologies and applications..big words buts a course mainly about networking and programming various things

I am at plymouth uni well for 8 more days I am until my last exam whoop


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

And then what real world , job , debt's ,marriage & kid's.
Plus side more £ = more:snake:


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep the real world sucks sometimes, on the bright side you can pay for more reptiles !!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Hopefully when you graduate though marriage is the last thing on your mind !, pass me the bottle !


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

Make mine a large one


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

cant wait to graduate now...get some £££ behind me and tell people I have 3 letters after my name lol.

I have a bet with a mate i will be married by the time i am 32... and i am 25 this year so I will be looking the streets of Bristol for potential wives..


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

chimpy666 said:


> cant wait to graduate now...get some £££ behind me and tell people I have 3 letters after my name lol.
> 
> I have a bet with a mate i will be married by the time i am 32... and i am 25 this year so I will be looking the streets of Bristol for potential wives..


Ha ha, what is involved in this bet?


TAXI, **** you man, I work sometimes, rarely, but yeah I do ha ha

x


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Well it was a staggering £200 but I think he might have forgotten, but if i am married by then, he can pay for my cheap honeymoon to butlins with the £200.

Lol

just need to find a victim to be my bride.


Where do you work Mitch?


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Ha ha, Butlins, Phwoar, I can picture the ladies lining up at hte prospect of a Butlins Honeymoon, shows you know how to treat the ladies 

I'm a trainee accountant


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol2: OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MITCH :lol2:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Ohhh Taxi!

Y'alright? x


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

Another fun filled day done & dusted , wife's goingout , kid's to bed early daddies goner watch football ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: victory:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Good show Taxi.

1st exam down and 2 to go...what a day spent 2 hours in spoons having a few beers.

roll on the 7th of may


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

How'd it go , feeling *positive ?????:whistling2:*


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I wrote 12 pages for 3 questions I think its looking good, felt confident walking into it which helps.

Time to shower and watch some footie whoohoo.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds like a good night Taxi, I'm off to pub, woop woop!

Congrats on the exam Chimpy


----------



## LindaE (Apr 20, 2008)

personly I would say the best snake for for a beginner would be a corn they come in loads of colours they are widely availablenormaly reasonably priced. they are normaly very steady if handled reguarly and rarely grow over 4 foot.
but beware:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: you start with one,....then another then you get addicted like all of us here:lol2: :welcome1: by the way


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

LindaE said:


> personly I would say the best snake for for a beginner would be a corn they come in loads of colours they are widely availablenormaly reasonably priced. they are normaly very steady if handled reguarly and rarely grow over 4 foot.
> but beware:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: you start with one,....then another then you get addicted like all of us here:lol2: :welcome1: by the way


I've got a corn on order (see sig)

And yes, I'm well aware of the addiciton factor 

x


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello hello 

I've been absent for quite awhile, and with hopefully my snake being delievered around the end of next month, I really need to get stuff sorted.

Viv: 36*18*18
Heatmat: What size would be suitable?
Food: Mice Pinkies, Right?
Viv Furniture: What would be best to make sure my pretty little corn doesn't get bored?
Substrate: Anything prefered or is Alpine fine?

Of course I'm not going to be putting my new baby corn into a huge viv right away, will keep her in a little 5L RUB to start with, but yeah I relaly need to start getting stuff together now, and feel I need to update my knowledge.

Also, how is everyone?


----------



## SpoonGirl (Nov 16, 2007)

The heat mat should cover about 1/2 of the viv floor, to provide an adequate range of temps. For viv furniture, corns are arboreal I believe, so a few branches should be fun for some climbing! Just pick up some dead ones he'll be able to climb on.

Substrate...ah, what a debate. It all depends. I go for kitchen towel because it's easy, but if you want something more aesthetically pleasing other people will ahve to advise you on that.

Good luck, and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Razzler79 (May 1, 2008)

Hi Mate,
in answer to your questions
*Heatmat: What size would be suitable?*- it'll need to cover 1/3-1/2 of the floor space to provide both warm and cool ends.
*Food: Mice Pinkies, Right?- *the size of the food will depend on the size of the snake, food up to 1.5 times as wide as the thickest part of the snake should be fine.
*Viv Furniture: What would be best to make sure my pretty little corn doesn't get bored?-* at leased 2 hides (1 warm + 1 Cool) although you can always add more especially while they're smaller. you could also add cork bark (you can get this in most rep shops) and branchs- you can collect them but they will need treating (in oven/bleach etc) before adding to the viv.
*Substrate: Anything prefered or is Alpine fine?-* Cedar and pines are poisonous to reps so stay clear of them, you can use kitchen towel/news paper (especially while it's young or to settle it in) a lot of people use aspen bedding and also hemp chippings. you local rep shop will probably have a selection of different stuff, there's quite a choice for substrate so long as you know it's suitable then it's up to you.

welcome to the addiction!!!

P.S. what morph are you getting? is it a hatchling??


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Dont know much about corns but should aspen be alright for them as substrate, thats what our boa will be one when we change it later 

We had a corn for a short while and it was on pinkies as it was only a baby. I'm sure a local rep shop will be able to advise on the correct size as ours did for our boa. 

Good luck with your corn :2thumb:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Razzler79 said:


> P.S. what morph are you getting? is it a hatchling??


Hey Razzler 

Thanks for the advice 

I'm getting a Anery Hurricane Motley  And yes she'll be a hatchling when she arrives (Atleast Patrick hasn't yet told me of her birth) may have to chase him up about that 

I'm excited, just need to get all the things ready.


----------



## baddy13 (May 18, 2005)

TAXI said:


> :welcome1:Start off with a corn snake , really friendly (not aggresive) & pretty low maintence, & dont get to big,also it will help build up your confidence handling snakes, before you know it your be an addict like the rest of us.: victory:


 
Depends what you call big, my corn is now around 5ft. :lol2:


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Hey Razzler
> 
> Thanks for the advice
> 
> ...


Hi Mitch,

I talked to you a while back, i am now the proud owner of two snakes !, absolutely love hoggies now though, they are very active during the day ...

Sure you are excited now !


----------



## grimmec (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey welcome to the addictive world of snakes. bought a corn around a month and half ago, awesome little girl. then sat just gone picked up a baby royal!! :2thumb:

if you getting a hatchling corn, start off in a small hatchling tub. as too much space can scare them. i got a basic setup, (tub, heat mat, water bowl and hide) £35 and she seems to love it. 

see below my hatchling setups


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

My snake arrived yesterday 

She's all settled in and atm seems to love hiding in a kitchen roll tube  Nice and warm in there for her. Who needs expensive hides 

Will try and get some pictures of her tonight 

x


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> A curve? I was thinking more on along the theory of a learning verticle line
> 
> Ha ha, No doubt, I'm currently trawling eBay for some Self Control, as of yet I haven't found any, he he
> 
> x


self control and reptiles dont go in the same sentence :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Welcome to the addicitve world of snakes :flrt:

Ive just read this whole thread, and without sounding patronising, MY GOD im glad you are getting snakes, you have asked so many good questions, and have done so much research !! You really deserve a lovely snake : victory:

You can add me to msn if u like, i might need to start getting advice from you lol

[email protected]


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

NikkiB said:


> Ive just read this whole thread, and without sounding patronising, MY GOD im glad you are getting snakes, you have asked so many good questions, and have done so much research !! You really deserve a lovely snake : victory:
> 
> You can add me to msn if u like, i might need to start getting advice from you lol
> 
> [email protected]


Why thanks :blush:

I don't like being unprepared  I'd rather know everything than try and learn while I've got her.

I'm currently checking with my mate wether the local vet deals with exotics, just incase 

And I shall add you when I get home x


----------

